# What tires are you running?



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm in need of new tires for my Onix and really don't know enough about them to make an educated decision. Looking at something pretty high end maybe Michelin Pro 3 Race or Vitorria Open Corsa Evo or something in a Continental?? Suggestions anyone?


----------



## MeLikeyBikey (Aug 14, 2008)

I like Conti GP 4000s. The ProRace 2s are great if you can find them.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*ProRace 3*

I've been very happy with them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm running the Conti 400S tires on my Orca-and I've been really happy with them so far.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

I've been running PR3s but my spare wheels have some Conti GP4000s. I would say this. The rubber is definitely softer on the PR3s, I believe the grip is better on them, but I would assume they get worn faster than the bullet proof feeling of the Conti treads..


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

I love my Vittoria Rubino Pro Slicks! :thumbsup: 
Great grip, good wear and infrequent flats.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I love my Conti Triathalon tires 700 x 23C, I have it on most of my bikes.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX clinchers on my Orca. I see noticible wear after only a few hundred miles. The ride is fantastic though, and they grip well too. I haven't flatted with them yet.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments. Sounds like I just need to bite the bullet and try something! Still debating between the Vitorria and the Michelin tires.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Ugh, let me mix things up again... on the back end of a 70 mile ride (cut short to 60, blah) I managed a double flat with the PR3s (700x23). Hit a pot hole at about 22 mph on a flat, lost pressure, both tubes, instantly. Not sure if a stronger tire would have protected them, but i will say , just from the feel, the PR3s are much softer feeling than the Conti GP4000s. It wasn't even a bad pot hole, so i'm not entirely impressed... 

(Not that i make a habit of running through pot holes, but when you're on a two lane road with a car up your ass, and no room to bail, I had no time to move.)


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

I used PR3's for a bit when they first came out last year and flatted out several times right away. The tire almost seems to absorb road debris. Despite my debate with Michelin Man on the tire forum in which he stated the flat protection was equal, I found the Pro Race 2 to be FAR more durable. My PR3 was toast after less than 300 miles, and I contemplated a warranty claim.

Right now I have Krylions, which are very durable but they don't handle as well as the Pro Race 2. Have about 2500 miles on them, one flat. I am thinking of switching to Conti 4000s, which seems a reasonable compromise between handling and durability.

This is on a 2005 Onix.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, after much deliberation and the arrival of the latest Colorado Cyclist catalog with Open Corsa EVO CXs for $39.99 I went for them. Should be in Thursday, I'll let you all know what I think.


----------



## jack.campbell (Sep 23, 2008)

A good choice, I run either Open Corsa Evo CX or Ultremo R's for races. Gatorskin Ultra's for the training miles.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I replenished my supply of PRO2s for this year. I started out buying some PRO3s earlier this year but didn't install them due to all the negative reports about cuts and flats.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Last year Pro3Race.
This year Continental Gp4000s 700x23. Very happy with them.
Good prices on PBK if in stock.


----------



## Orbea Fett (May 19, 2009)

Another vote for the Conti GP 4000s


----------



## Baytt (Aug 21, 2009)

Got Continental GP Force/Attack combo

great grippy tyres. 

always abit skeptical going over iffy roads, especially with the 22mm front tyre, but they've not let me down yet. bought 2 tubes back in may for a sportive and there still in the saddlebag.

on an 2008 Onix


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

I run Pro3's exclusively on my Orca. I haven't had any issues with abnormally frequent flatting that others seem to be experiencing. Very good feel in the corners, wear is decent and pretty light. I never understand when people complain about tires wearing out. Since there's only about a dime's sized contact patch, I'll take the stickiest tire possible, especially when I'm cranking down the back side of a mtn pass at 40+. Yeah, I think my hide is worth buying a new tire a little earlier than if I ran a harder compound.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

newridr said:


> I run Pro3's exclusively on my Orca. I haven't had any issues with abnormally frequent flatting that others seem to be experiencing. Very good feel in the corners, wear is decent and pretty light. I never understand when people complain about tires wearing out. Since there's only about a dime's sized contact patch, I'll take the stickiest tire possible, especially when I'm cranking down the back side of a mtn pass at 40+. Yeah, I think my hide is worth buying a new tire a little earlier than if I ran a harder compound.


I have 4 new Pro3s I would like to off load, PM me if you are interested.


----------



## swierszcz (Mar 11, 2007)

*Bad experience with PRO 3 durability*



WhyRun said:


> Ugh, let me mix things up again... on the back end of a 70 mile ride (cut short to 60, blah) I managed a double flat with the PR3s (700x23). Hit a pot hole at about 22 mph on a flat, lost pressure, both tubes, instantly. Not sure if a stronger tire would have protected them, but i will say , just from the feel, the PR3s are much softer feeling than the Conti GP4000s. It wasn't even a bad pot hole, so i'm not entirely impressed...


Exactly the same thing happen to me today when I went over a speed bump and both tires rolled over a small rock. Flat in both wheels. No visible puncture or damage to the tires.
PRO 3 orange on Onix 2007. My best experience is with PRO2 (5k miles with so few flats I do not even remember) and Conti 4000 GP. I would go with Conti 4000s or try something cheaper with good reviews like Kenda Kaliente.


----------



## Bazza_13 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Vredestein's are way to go!*

Michhies are no good. they chop up too easily.

The thing you need to realise is that:

Michiees are French
Vittoria's are Italian.

You really want to trust your skin to these guys?

Thus, I swapped mine for Vredestein - Fortezza Tricomp.

Never had a flat.

Never had an issue.

Give em I go I reckon me thinks.


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

Vittoria Open Corsa. The tires are light and very supple, 320TPI. Nice tires, but I was getting flats because of the suppleness, picks up stuff. I then lined up the insides of the tires with "Stop Flats 2" tire liners. Season's all but over, so big consideration now is maintaining some miles and off-season training without stopping for a flat. Since then had no flats -200 miles and counting with the Open Corsa and Stop Flats 2 liners.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

mangotreat0808 said:


> Vittoria Open Corsa. The tires are light and very supple, 320TPI. Nice tires, but I was getting flats because of the suppleness, picks up stuff. I then lined up the insides of the tires with "Stop Flats 2" tire liners. Season's all but over, so big consideration now is maintaining some miles and off-season training without stopping for a flat. Since then had no flats -200 miles and counting with the Open Corsa and Stop Flats 2 liners.


Might have to try this. I love these tires, did get one flat on them not long after putting them on. I notice the little rocks sticking to the tires. I have a gravel driveway, so I pick up some stuff coming and going. That's probably the tradeoff, grip is awesome. I've picked up some speed on the descents and the hills seem easier, pretty sure that is in the legs though!!


----------

